

Ask HN: It it worth it to be second? - arisAlexis

I had an idea that I never finished it, now I saw a website having a good amount of users with this. Is it worth it to try to start it up now or am I too late? In other words first_strike &gt; better_implementation ? Ok the site seems good so I&#x27;m not saying I will create something so much more awesome but I have a few ideas that I can add.
======
rdegges
Honestly, this is up to you.

Do you value doing it? Will it be fun, interesting, and challenging?

My advice is this: if you're only in it for the money, don't bother. Building
something that people actually like to use is something that takes a lot of
time, patience, and passion. If you're not totally committed, it won't be
worth the time and energy expenditure.

Whatever you decide, good luck!

